
Introducing Pixel - muglug
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/introducing-pixel/
======
evolve2k
"The first thing you’ll notice on rebooting is that the trail of cryptic boot
messages has (mostly) gone, replaced by a splash screen."

The boot messages were carefully crafted to be easy to read by children and
evocative of the 8-bit computing days when we could see the computer actually
working. I think they are part of the magic of the Pi that you could show
kids, look the mouse is being connected now, and such. Booting an iPad is a
black box, the Pi by comparison is there to pull back the veil and inclusion
of a splash screen for aesthetics does the project a disservice.

TLDR; Splash screen is a step backwards, otherwise congrats for all your
efforts.

------
doubleorseven
If the L stands for lightweight, why is the os over 4G?

------
1024bytes
They could easily make it look 10x better by just using a more modern GTK
theme.

------
shakna
Replaced Epiphany with Chromium? Pi's struggle enough as-is with speed!

------
oconnor0
I really like the look of those icons. Something about them reminds me of
Haiku's

